# How To Use Ps2 Controller On Pc



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 12, 2008)

HI, i have a xbox360 controller. But i'm also having a ps2 controller(bundled with ps2). Now i bought a ps2 controller to pc converter. He gave me a jack with ps2 controller female port on one side and usb on other side. Now when i connect it to my friend' pc to play DMC4, There is no rumble, no R-stick working, no target shifting. What to do. How can i get it work. When i play GTA: SA with it, what the heck, he moves, that's all. He can't do any thing. RUN, SHOOT, LIFT THE PHONE, JUMP, CROUCH nothing. But he walks with Lstick. how to make it a ful fledged conroller.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 12, 2008)

Since it's atleast picking up some functions, I can assume it's probably detected the controller.Have you tried remapping the controls by any chance?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 12, 2008)

No, when i see in control panel, it is only detected as 10 button one and with only one navigational stic.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 12, 2008)

What about the in-game settings? Did you try re-mapping those?


----------



## tgpraveen (Sep 12, 2008)

well if windows detects it wrong then drivers need to be found for ur controller


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 15, 2008)

where can i find drivers. I've tried all most all drivers for a converter box. But i can't find a driver for converter cable. Please give me the thread if you find any.


----------



## dead_eye (Sep 28, 2008)

you don't need driver for the converter cable i think the driver should be for the controller

i will try and find it for you

name of the converter box please


----------

